#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Studio bouwen.

## RifatSahin

Beste leden,

Ik ben van plan om binnenkort in een ruimte van (ongeveer) 5 bij 3 , een studio te bouwen.. ( het gaat om een schuur in me tuin )... Mijn budget ligt tussen de 5 en 8duizend euro.. 

De schuur ga ik in elk geval helemaal BLANCO maken.. dus HELEMAAL LEEG.. 

Alleen nou wou ik vragen wat ik allemaal nodig heb?? Qua vloerbedekking, qua apparatuur, qua isolatie.. In principe qua ALLES.. ( ik weet het ik vraag veel.. sorry )

En wat speelstijl betreft.. Alles gaat uiteindelijk via de Keyboard en 2-3 instrumenten ( lees : Turkse gitaar en fluiten e.d ) De beats worden digitaal, dus via samples en keyboard.

Dus wat ik zou willen vragen is.. 

Wilt iemand de moeite nemen om me hierbij te helpen?? Alvast bedankt ..

Ps : Keyboard en samples ben ik al in het bezit van..

----------


## showband

-wil je die schuur isoleren naar buiten toe? Of zijn er geen buren?
Bij de eerste moet je een flinke dot geld reserveren voor een "kamer in een kamer" Die vrij staat van de bestaande ruimte. 

-Denk wel gelijk aan luchtverversing! Want in studio´s komt altijd veel warmte vrij en met twee drie man in een hok wordt het snel enorm bedompt.

-Ook belangrijk is im te kijken of die schuur temperatuursverschillen en vocht kent. (hangt trouwens ook samen met luchtverversing) Daar kunnen studiospullen slecht tegen.

-Plan gelijk een separate box in voor computers en andere apparaten die koeling nodig hebben en door de ventilators herrie maken.

-Inbraakgevoeligheid meenemen tijdens de bouw!

hoe groot is de lege ruimte lxbxh?

als je hier antwoorden op hebt kun je pas gaan butgetteren.

----------


## Leks

te beginnen met een (on)degelijke akoustiek:
demping op de muren aan de binnekant, zo min mogelijk 90 graden hoeken
dus werken met gordijnen en allerhande demping, ook iets diks op de vloer doet wonderen ( prijs/kwaliteit = eigen inzicht, ik had al 5 verschillende in 2 minuten google)
* Vergeet hier ook geen ventilatie aan te leggen*

Nu kan je kijken/luisteren naar een setje monitoren ( dit is echt geheel prijs en smaak afhankelijk, ik hou persoonlijk wel van genelec 8030ap's maar die zijn wat te duur denk ik voor het totaal plaatje)

dan zoizo een doodstille opname pc ( als je het al niet hoort omdat je een losse recording booth hebt blijft het nog steeds dodelijk irritant als je aan het mixen bent.) In dit gebied moet ik echt een Mac aanbevelen. 

Heb je een losse booth?
dan kan je gaan bouwen aan een (digitaal?) infrastructuur tussen mixer/fx/mics's ( vergeet ook niet genoeg 230V aan te leggen)
(vergeet ook geen headphone distributor voor de artiesten)
(en behringer patchbays doen het prima om effecten te prikken)

dit als beginnetje voor je. ga dus even googlen
tot slot een nuttig linkje : Welkom bij de Wees Studio. Alles over audio, geluid, midi, etc.

leks
ps laat ff weten hoe het verder gaat.

----------


## RifatSahin

wil je die schuur isoleren naar buiten toe? Of zijn er geen buren?
*De isolatie is niet naar buiten toe. Isolatie puur voor een akoestisch geluid die ik later nog kan afmixen..*


-Denk wel gelijk aan luchtverversing! Want in studio´s komt altijd veel warmte vrij en met twee drie man in een hok wordt het snel enorm bedompt.

-Ook belangrijk is im te kijken of die schuur temperatuursverschillen en vocht kent. (hangt trouwens ook samen met luchtverversing) Daar kunnen studiospullen slecht tegen.
*Als het winter wordt dan kan het wel is wat kouder worden e.d. Maar dat geldt hetzelfde als ik hem in me kamer doe mijn studio*



-Plan gelijk een separate box in voor computers en andere apparaten die koeling nodig hebben en door de ventilators herrie maken.

-Inbraakgevoeligheid meenemen tijdens de bouw!

hoe groot is de lege ruimte lxbxh?
*Hier kan ik je alleen een schatting over geven.. 5 bij 3 bij 2,4m ongeveer denk ik..*

*En anders ben ik van plan om het in me kamer te doen en die is wel 4.5m bij 2.4 bij 2.5 meter..*

als je hier antwoorden op hebt kun je pas gaan butgetteren.

*bedankt voor je moeite alvast (F)*

----------


## RifatSahin

> te beginnen met een (on)degelijke akoustiek:
> demping op de muren aan de binnekant, zo min mogelijk 90 graden hoeken
> dus werken met gordijnen en allerhande demping, ook iets diks op de vloer doet wonderen ( prijs/kwaliteit = eigen inzicht, ik had al 5 verschillende in 2 minuten google)
> * Vergeet hier ook geen ventilatie aan te leggen*
> 
> Nu kan je kijken/luisteren naar een setje monitoren ( dit is echt geheel prijs en smaak afhankelijk, ik hou persoonlijk wel van genelec 8030ap's maar die zijn wat te duur denk ik voor het totaal plaatje)
> 
> dan zoizo een doodstille opname pc ( als je het al niet hoort omdat je een losse recording booth hebt blijft het nog steeds dodelijk irritant als je aan het mixen bent.) In dit gebied moet ik echt een Mac aanbevelen. 
> 
> ...



Een MAC was ik al van plan ja. Die ga ik binnen de korste keren aanschaffen.. Opnames moeten digitaal gaan ( denk ik , geen ervaring ermee ) dus gewoon opnemen via geluidskaart direct naar de pc/laptop..

Ik snap alleen dit gedeelte niet : ( vergeet ook niet genoeg 230V aan te leggen)

----------


## showband

el chepo:
Aan de korte zijde een gewoon leen bakker meubel voor je mengtafel. Monitors symmetrisch, vrij van de muur op Zware palen. Niet te kort op je hoofd. Bureau ertussen let op je werkhouding! Dus met minimaal een goede bureaustoel. (tweedehands vaak gratis te ritselen) 

Mijn advies voor monitor: een set rockit 6 speakers plus een beyerdynamic DT770/990 hoofdtelefoon.

Plaats tijdens de bouw al XLR contacten langs muren zodat je geen snoerenbende krijgt. Ook in een hoek van de muur alvast wat haken om de losse snoeren gesorteert op te hangen moet je gelijk doen. Om de meter een paar stopcontacten in de muur is handig. En je hebt er gegarandeerd altijd te weinig.

butgetvreter een : Auralex Project 2 Roominator kit Het lijkt duur maar oogt goed. Gaat gewoon mee bij een herindeling/verhuizing, is brandvrij, en het werkt! Wat met een zelfbouwpoging maar de vraag is.
Verder muren gewoon netjes afwerken. Laminaat op de vloer. (mooi voor de saz opname!) Doe een antibeschadiging plaat onder je bureaustoel...

Tegenover de mixer zou ik een hoek van de kamer met isolatiemateriaal ahw een "halve zangbooth" aan de muur bevestigen. Gewoon plafond en twee muren reflectievrij maken voor het zang-gebied. En een verrijdbaar schot met isolatie bouwen om achter de zang te kunnen plaatsen. Een hele zangbooth is te groot voor je kamer maar met een voorziening als dit kun je prima uit de voeten. SE heeft overigens een statiefadapter die een perfect resultaat geeft en vrijwel geen ruimte kost. Onderschat niet hoe erg muren tijdens opnames na verloop van tijd op je af komen. Probeer zo veel mogenlijk van je ruimte heel te laten.

Zorg dat je verlichting gedempt kan worden maar werk met lampen die zo min mogelijk hitte afgeven. 6 peertjes doen al bijna het werk van een kamerairco teniet! Geen "koud licht"!

Maak gelijk muurbeugels voor instrumenten, toetsenborden en aanverwanten. Niet met planken want die reflecteren geluid enorm.

En.... EEN NIET ROKEN STICKER op de deur, op de mengtafel op de muur bij de zangmic! 

wordt vervolgt

----------


## RifatSahin

@ Showband.. Hey bedankt voor de info tot nog toe.. In elk geval wordt er NOOIT gerookt in mijn kamer.. ben zelf geen roker wat dat betreft.. 

1 vraagje kwa isolatie.. ( misschien dom maar ja  :Smile:  ) Ik heb nu behang op me muren?? Moet ik dat eerst eraf halen en DAN die isolatie erop plakken of gewoon OVER me behang heen?

----------


## Ibvee

Behang op je muur gaat geen fluit werken, het dempt het hele hoog iets, maar doet verder niets. Het grote probleem in home-studio's is het laag van de ruimtes. Staande golven enz. zorgen voor problemen. 
Als je een beetje handig ben is het voor dat budget het beste om zelf aan de slag te gaan en goeie akoestische panelen te bouwen. Zie hier: RealTraps - How To en hier: GIK Acoustics presents Acoustics Primer: Some Basics on Acoustics. voor duidelijke uitleg. 
Deze dingen kun je gemakkelijk ook zelf bouwen, neem iets als rockwool of glasvezel spul met een hoge dichtheid. Voor basstraps kun je rond de 4 platen op elkaar doen, en voor gewone traps 2. Uiteraard kun je het zo ingewikkeld maken als je zelf wilt, door inderdaad een kamer in een kamer constructie te maken, met zo min mogelijk rechte (of kleinere) hoeken, en flinke ruimtes te vullen met rockwool als basstraps. 
Je kunt dan met relatief goedkope monitoren al hele goeie resultaten halen. 
Misschien is een Mac wel helemaal niet zo slim om mee te starten, vooral als je normaal gesproken al met windows werkt. Naar mijn mening zijn de Macs zwaar overprijsd, en kun je 1,5 tot 2x dezelfde snelheden halen met PC voor dezelfde prijs als een Mac. Uiteraard, als je logic wilt draaien heb je geen andere keus. Maar denk er goed over na. Zowel op Mac als PC draait Cubase en Protools, en mits goed opgezet, zullen beide vrijwel gelijke prestaties kunnen leveren. Voor het prijsverschil kun je misschien zomaar een extra microfoon, synth, goeie plugin, of duurdere monitoren kopen. Al deze dingen zullen meer invloed hebben op je geluid dan een PC vs Mac. 

Voor een heel uitgebreid forum met veel tips en tekeningen zie hier: Recording Studio Design :: Index 

Veel succes!

----------


## showband

basstraps bouwen en kamer-in-kamer constructies in een *4.5m bij 2.4m kleine kamer* gaat niet een studio opleveren waar je met twee man in past. Dan hou je minder dan 4 bij 2 over. Dat is kleiner dan een tweepersoons bed voor jou, je apparatuur en dan zoek je ruimte voor bv:
een persoon met een meter hals aan zijn/haar instrument tegenover een microfoonstandaard van een halve meter diep. Een beetje saz speler met microfoon kost 1,5mx1m vloer-ruimte als ie staat. En dat instrument wordt meestal zittend bespeeld   :Cool: 

De poster dezes heeft gewoon niet veel ruimte. Niets mis mee. (ik heb ook 5x3 + een opname booth) Maar dan moet je daar wel vanaf het begin mee gaan werken.

Ook maakt een homestudio waar geen drums of koper opgenomen wordt tegenwoordig echt niet veel herrie meer. Een 4x12 box past er niet in en vrijwel elke gitarist neemt tegenwoordig in de studio de demo wel met een virtuele amp op.

dus als je inderdaad geen klagende buren hebt....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Zou ik de isolatie naar buiten skippen en alleen akoestische behandeling doen.

----------


## RifatSahin

> basstraps bouwen en kamer-in-kamer constructies in een *4.5m bij 2.4m kleine kamer* gaat niet een studio opleveren waar je met twee man in past. Dan hou je minder dan 4 bij 2 over. Dat is kleiner dan een tweepersoons bed voor jou, je apparatuur en dan zoek je ruimte voor bv:
> een persoon met een meter hals aan zijn/haar instrument tegenover een microfoonstandaard van een halve meter diep. Een beetje saz speler met microfoon kost 1,5mx1m vloer-ruimte als ie staat. En dat instrument wordt meestal zittend bespeeld 
> 
> De poster dezes heeft gewoon niet veel ruimte. Niets mis mee. (ik heb ook 5x3 + een opname booth) Maar dan moet je daar wel vanaf het begin mee gaan werken.
> 
> Ook maakt een homestudio waar geen drums of koper opgenomen wordt tegenwoordig echt niet veel herrie meer. Een 4x12 box past er niet in en vrijwel elke gitarist neemt tegenwoordig in de studio de demo wel met een virtuele amp op.
> 
> dus als je inderdaad geen klagende buren hebt....  Zou ik de isolatie naar buiten skippen en alleen akoestische behandeling doen.



Mijn kamer ( mijn bed e.d ) zal allemaal verhuizen naar een ander kamertje in ons huis  :Big Grin:  ik wil mijn kamer HELEMAAL ombouwen  :Big Grin:  ) dat bedoelde ik  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

In principe heb je al een basstrap als je een hoek van de kamer afschermd met een akoestisch paneel. Hoe meer platen er in dat paneel zit hoe beter het werkt, maar het blijft erg belangrijk voor het laag. 

De reactie op een kamer in een kamer constructie was meer een reactie op de vorige posts. Het is ook niet heel gebruikelijk voor een home-studio. Hoewel ik een electronische artiest ken die dit gedaan heeft in een kleinere ruimte, en daar een hele mooie en bruikbare studio uit heeft gekregen. De instrumentalist gaat er niet bij passen, mede vanwege het grote meubel wat daarin staat, maar met 2 man werken kan wel. Maar in dit geval dus niet helemaal van toepassing. 

Zorg dat je ruimte akoestisch gezien in orde is, en dat je afluistering netjes is. In dat geval kun je goed horen wat er gebeurt, en ben je ook beter in staat om de kwaliteit van dingen te herkennen. En zodoende dus ook beter in staat om te beoordelen waar je niet tevreden mee bent, en wat dus je volgende aankoop zou moeten zijn.

----------


## RifatSahin

Beste heren , 

Vriendelijk bedankt voor alle info tot nog toe.. Nu kom ik aan bij apparatuur wat ik nodig zal hebben.. Het is voor mij niet noodzaaklijk om een MULTITRACK ( ofzoiets  ) te nemen.. Enige wat ik nodig zou hebben : 

- Een goede geluidskaart ( HD recording ofzo is dat heb ik me laten vertellen ) 
Alles wordt 1 voor 1 opgenomen vandaar.. ( Ik had begrepen dat de Focusrite saffira ofzo goed was?? ) 

- Een goede microfoon ( incl. Condensator ) 
Voor zowel de saz als de blaasinstrumenten

- Isolatie ( voor de akoestiek )

En verder ja wat heb ik eigenlijk nog meer nodig? Samples, drumpacks die heb ik al.. 

Vriendelijk bedankt nogmaals..

----------


## Ibvee

Het gedeelte met "goede geluidskaart HD recording ofzoiets" geeft wat vraagtekentjes. HD recording kan een verwijzing zijn naar Protools HD, het standaard pakket, of naar opnemen op een hard-disk. Het eerste ligt ruim buiten je budget, het 2e is zo algemeen dat je er geen kant mee op kunt. 
Het belangrijkste is, welk programma wil je gaan gebruiken? 

Aangezien je electronische muziek maakt ga ik ervanuit dat het cubase of logic is. Als je voor Logic gaat op de Mac, kijk dan eens naar de apogee ensemble, krijgt hele goeie reacties, maar Mac only. Daarnaast maakt RME hele mooie spullen, en draait ook op PC. Zoiezo hangt het er vanaf wat je nodig hebt. Wil je stereo gaan opnemen heb je dus zoiezo 2 converters en 2 preamps nodig. Verder is het altijd handig om meerdere in en outputs beschikbaar te hebben. Als je een kaart neemt met ADAT in en uit, heb je altijd de mogelijkheid om uit te breiden met extra converters. Zij het Behringer of Lavry. 
Stel dat je dus wat mooie anologe EQs of Compressors op de kop tikt, dan heb je altijd ruimte over om ze te gaan gebruiken in je mix. 

Let op met de microfoon, goedkope condensators zijn niet altijd ook goed omdat het 'condensators' zijn. Vaak krijg ik het idee dat het meer een soort van marktvulling is dan dat men echt uitgevonden heeft hoe een goedkope condensator toch goed kan zijn. Daarentegen kun je vaak voor dezelfde prijs wel een hele goeie dynamische microfoon kopen, voor blazers kan dat heel goed werken. Daarnaast zijn ze vaak steviger, en blijven ze ook nuttig als je besluit om wat meer de high-end kant op te gaan, terwijl goedkope condensators dan vaak al snel worden afgeschreven. Niet dat goedkope condensators nu per definitie slecht zijn, maar de dynamische microfoons moet je zeker niet over het hoofd zien. 
Een SM57 of Audix i5 is een must-have voor iedere studio zoiezo, komt altijd wel van pas, en voor 100 euro (nieuw) is het een hele goeie mic. Verder is een MD421 (100/150 euro 2e hands) vaak leuk voor blazers, toms en gitaarversterkers. En een shure SM7 (300/400 euro?) is erg goed voor rock, metal, R&B en Hiphop vocals, naast dat je er nog veel meer mee kunt doen. Vooral de laatste is misschien een erg goeie aankoop om als veelzijdige microfoon te gebruiken.

----------


## showband

Eenvoudig opnemen zou ik voor een cubase LE setje gaan.

-Zoom H4 kopen. (krijg je de software bij cadeau) Dan heb je een portable geluidskaart naar USB. En je kan met dat ding ook nog eens op locatie opnemen.
300 euro
-sE22ooA microfoon + Rode kleinmembraam setje voor input
600 eur
-statiefjes, kabels enz
200 eur
-setje KRK rockit6 monitors
-nette PC met verlengkabels om de processorkast buiten je studio te kunnen zetten. (ivm herrie)
xxx eur
-tapco analoog mixertje voor afluisteringduties
100 eur

Dan kun je hele mooie hometape opnames maken voor weinig.
Zolang je weinig geld hebt van protools en apple afblijven! Is mooi spul maar je butget moet x2 om hetzelfde resultaat te krijgen.

----------


## RifatSahin

> Eenvoudig opnemen zou ik voor een cubase LE setje gaan.
> 
> -Zoom H4 kopen. (krijg je de software bij cadeau) Dan heb je een portable geluidskaart naar USB. En je kan met dat ding ook nog eens op locatie opnemen.
> 300 euro
> -sE22ooA microfoon + Rode kleinmembraam setje voor input
> 600 eur
> -statiefjes, kabels enz
> 200 eur
> -setje KRK rockit6 monitors
> ...



Ik weet dat klein beginnen altijd goed is .. Alleen ik neem nu al dingen op en dergelijke.. Ik denk dat het handiger is hier een liedje te plaatsen ( 2 liedjes dan ) om een indruk te geven wat voor soort muziek ik maak :

YouTube - Ismail Yk - Bir Dudak Ver 2008 Full ( www.ercinho-music.de )

YouTube - Ismail Yk - Gidersen 2008 Full ( www.ercinho-music.de )

Dit zijn de muziekstylen wat ik voornaamlijk speel en dit soort muziek wil ik opnemen.. 

Ik zat dus te denken zelf ( als ik mijn eigen mening even geef ) 

- Een Focusrite Saffire 
- Een microfoon van AKG of Rode
- Monitors die KRK 6 ( ofzo :P )
- Computer dacht ik aan een iMac ( studio blijft waar hij staat ) Of een MAC PRO 
- Alles wordt gewoon direct opgenomen en op de computer afgemixt dus een controller is niet nodig ( denk ik ) 


( Als ik dingen mis of een beetje verkeerd zit verbeter me gerust ) en nogmaals wil ik iedereen bedanken voor hun hulpzame posts (F)


ps : ik heb gehoord dat 2 kleinere monitors ook wel goed zijn ( naast de KRK6 ) soort fieldmonitor zodat je hoort hoe het uiteindelijk op cd klinkt ( ofzo )

----------


## RifatSahin

en heren ?? zou dat voldoende zijn??

ik was vergeten dus de isolatie erbij te doen...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi, Als je per se aan de mac wil (altijd goed!) is het misschien wijs eens te kijken naar een 2dehands-oplossing.

iedereen dumpt zijn oude Mac Pro g5's omdat ze een intel bak willen. voor een dual 2,5 ghz met scherm en aanverwanten betaal je altijd minder dan 1000 euro, en daar kun je echt nog wel leuke dingen mee doen!

verder; vergeet niet een koptelefoonverdelertje in te plannen, als je een keer met een paar man tegelijk wil werken of voorbeluisteren en dergelijke is het balen als je daar niet een paar tientjes aan hebt uitgegeven.

----------


## Jacob

Er worden voorbeelden genoemd aan apparatuur die op zich allemaal goed zijn. Er is een mega hoeveelheid keuze aan thuisstudio/muzikanten 'meuk'.
Allemaal hebben ze hun eigen voor en nadelen. 

Over het algemeen is het nog steeds waar dat kwaliteit geld kost.

En ga je goed inlezen. Veel vragen die je stelt zijn basiskennis studiotechniek en zijn allemaal op internet te vinden. (er worden op dit forum links naar websites gegeven) Geloof niet alles wat je leest. Er staat ook ontzettend veel onzin op forums en internet.

----------

